# 1979 coupe deville no vinyl



## kingmadrigal (Mar 27, 2012)

Need help, i took off the vinyl rag off my coupe and plan to leave it like that. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fill in the gap between the body and the quarter window? I got the trim for the rear window off a big body late 70s olds, but I don't know what to do with the quarter windows.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

lets see a pic this questions asked a lot i need to see the quarter window?


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

Post some pics, you can weld a thin strip of steel or ??


----------



## kingmadrigal (Mar 27, 2012)

Heres one of the sides, almost ready for paint!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

On my 84 coupe I did fiberglass.


----------



## kingmadrigal (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea I might try to do fiberglass, then line it with the chrome trim that was on the vinyl


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Me I would weld it fiberglass may crack if you have hydro just my opinion :nicoderm:


----------



## kingmadrigal (Mar 27, 2012)

i dont want to weld any metal onto it cus if the window breaks, thats the only access i have to have it replaced, at least fiberglass or vinyl can be easily removed if needed


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Gotta find some OG bald top quarter trim


----------



## kingmadrigal (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea but where? I'd love to come across a pair!


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

:biggrin: what up mann


----------



## kingmadrigal (Mar 27, 2012)

:biggrin: What up!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

lowlowlow said:


> Gotta find some OG bald top quarter trim


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

i have a set of OG side window mouldings for a hard top cadi.








$200.00 shipped


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

caprice75classic said:


> i have a set of OG side window mouldings for a hard top cadi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem solved


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

damn u betta get that lol


----------



## kingmadrigal (Mar 27, 2012)

Pm sent!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## kingmadrigal (Mar 27, 2012)

Got the trim in today:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Awsome. post some pics of them on the car.


----------



## kingmadrigal (Mar 27, 2012)

Heres a pic, waiting for paint to actually to put them on. Thanks caprice75classic!






:biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

nice!


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

kingmadrigal said:


> Need help, i took off the vinyl rag off my coupe and plan to leave it like that. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fill in the gap between the body and the quarter window? I got the trim for the rear window off a big body late 70s olds, but I don't know what to do with the quarter windows.


im trying to do the same to my 79 what kind of car did you get the rear trim off of


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

It came off of a 77 coupe deville. good look finding them. I had theseput away over 10 years.


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

I welded a piece of sheet metal to cover the gaps we try bondo and other stuff kept on craking up.

































TTT FOR 77-79 COUPE'S


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TheJerk1382 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just decided to do the same to my '79, anyone know where I can find those rear quarter window trim pieces and back window trim?


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

TheJerk1382 said:


> I just decided to do the same to my '79, anyone know where I can find those rear quarter window trim pieces and back window trim?


start hunting, I think the rear window might be able to be scavenged from other cars like the big window caprices, but the quarters are cadillac only


----------



## jackone (Jun 9, 2015)

1979 coupe deville OG bald top quarter trim
IM LOOKING FOR A SET


----------



## jackone (Jun 9, 2015)

*1979 coupe deville OG bald top quarter trim*

1979 coupe deville OG bald top quarter trim<br>IM LOOKING FOR A SET

1979 coupe deville OG bald top quarter trim


----------

